# Help Required



## boltonpaul (Apr 25, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, I'm sorry if this post is in the wrong area however I need some assistance from some of the more experienced of you on the forum.

I have 'out of the blue' been offered a post located in Bahrain travelling over the bridge daily to oversee some construction work.

I currently earn £60k with company car back in the UK (35000BHD give or take) the position being offered as far as I am aware consists of-

35000BHD salary
up to 35000BHD in bonus (profit related)
Company vehicle
4 bed House (fully paid for- except telephone, internet and tv) 
2 x return flights for myself and family members under 18 per year

Firstly I need to know what else I need to ask when they fly me over for interview this week.

Secondly- my daughter (15) will be coming with me along with my wife, my daughter will require schooling for the final year to take her exams- is this achievable?

Any help would be greatly received, thanks in advance.

Paul.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

You should ask if medical insurance is also included and a detailed list about what is included in the medical insurance. Seems like the other stuff is all ok and I don't know about schools in Bahrain.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Check the medical insurance & schooling allowance, education can be expensive in the middle East.
I have just finished 13 months there, I enjoyed it, I saw very little of the troubles and it didnt bother me.
The trek across the bridge can be a pain, lots do it every day, depending on your working hours can make a difference, Wednesday & Thursday afternoon/evening it can be 2-3 hrs at the crossing.

If you take up the expat life after this contract you may be ok, but look into the tax situation in case you only do a year, you may be liable for UK tax, so check that out

Check also if you get a choice of house, as there are some lovely compounds with the whiff of teargas everynight if you get near a Shia village.
I though Bahrain a great place, your wife will want a car as well to get about robably, though taxis are ok
rgds
Kev


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

kevinthegulf said:


> If you take up the expat life after this contract you may be ok, but look into the tax situation in case you only do a year, you may be liable for UK tax, so check that out


Hi Paul,

As Kev has mentioned you do need to have your individual circumstances looked at properly especially with the new statutory residence test taking effect from the 2013/14 tax year.

It is becoming more and more difficult to be classed as non UK resident for tax purposes so you need to plan carefully so that your overseas earnings do not end up being taxable in the UK.


----------

